# will this little guy make it?



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

went to feed my shoal and saw this....


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

OMG that sucks man is this one different to that you mentioned you lost in MFK or is it the same?...


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

this is the second one. the first one was eaten with just the head left.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

jp80911 said:


> this is the second one. the first one was eaten with just the head left.


It is terrible to hear that, the shoal seems not to accept the newcomers.... The last caribe I put along with my shoal has had a rough time too.. as he was the last to enter the shoal he has been harrased by the biggest caribe despite he has managed to come up on top because he's big and mean but in your case the newcomers happen to be also the smallest on the tank and this fact doesn't help too much.....









You should put him apart ASAP and he might recover otherwise the shoal will feel he's the weakest for obvious reasons and soon he'll be eaten Jack.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Armand_caribe said:


> this is the second one. the first one was eaten with just the head left.


It is terrible to hear that, the shoal seems not to accept the newcomers.... The last caribe I put along with my shoal has had a rough time too.. as he was the last to enter the shoal he has been harrased by the biggest caribe despite he has managed to come up on top because he's big and mean but in your case the newcomers happen to be also the smallest on the tank and this fact doesn't help too much.....









You should put him apart ASAP and he might recover otherwise the shoal will feel he's the weakest for obvious reasons and soon he'll be eaten Jack.
[/quote]

I'll need to clean up my 10g in order to separate it, will be doing that tomorrow.
I was also thinking about adding few more caribes...around 3.5-4" maybe I should scratch that idea??


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

hard to tell, i've seen natts come back from worse, but there is a chance that the others may turn him into a meal... i usually say to leave the fish alone and let them sort things out, but at that size, i would probably separate him and let him heal up, then add him back to the group.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I know it will heal as long as there's no damage to the organs but kind of hard to say from what I can see. won't be able to take it out until I clean up a 10g...so let's hope it'll make it to tomorrow.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

joedizzlempls said:


> hard to tell, i've seen natts come back from worse, but there is a chance that the others may turn him into a meal... i usually say to leave the fish alone and let them sort things out, but at that size, i would probably separate him and let him heal up, then add him back to the group.


Yeah Jack I don't think he's gonna make it without your help.

And about the idea to add more caribe, from my own experience it may work just in case the new are slightly bigger than the rest of the shoal and yet they can become a meal, but being bigger their chances should improve.

Good luck Jack.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Armand_caribe said:


> hard to tell, i've seen natts come back from worse, but there is a chance that the others may turn him into a meal... i usually say to leave the fish alone and let them sort things out, but at that size, i would probably separate him and let him heal up, then add him back to the group.


Yeah Jack I don't think he's gonna make it without your help.

And about the idea to add more caribe, from my own experience it may work just in case the new are slightly bigger than the rest of the shoal and yet they can become a meal, but being bigger their chances should improve.

Good luck Jack.
[/quote]

bigger means more $$$ and my wallet isn't too full these days. lol will probably go to SA tomorrow to see what size they have.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

jp80911 said:


> hard to tell, i've seen natts come back from worse, but there is a chance that the others may turn him into a meal... i usually say to leave the fish alone and let them sort things out, but at that size, i would probably separate him and let him heal up, then add him back to the group.


Yeah Jack I don't think he's gonna make it without your help.

And about the idea to add more caribe, from my own experience it may work just in case the new are slightly bigger than the rest of the shoal and yet they can become a meal, but being bigger their chances should improve.

Good luck Jack.
[/quote]

bigger means more $$$ and my wallet isn't too full these days. lol will probably go to SA tomorrow to see what size they have.
[/quote]

Jack, buying smaller caribe would end up bad, I might be wrong but I think they would become feeders and at the end you're loosing more money.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

that's why I'm going to check it out to see what size are available and how much first.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Holy shitttt

your ps go straight for the body eh damnn.. Don't even seperate them.. Buy a piece of eggcrate and divide a small side of thank for it to chill in.. Dose melafix and try and get it to eat.

Seperating it may cause problems when reintroducing and you don't want to expose a fish with a wound like that to the air IMO


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I could use eggcrate, think I have some left over ones will have to find them.
yea they go straight to the body, fin nips are for wuss








got two caribes bitten on the throat/chest area, all healed up now and one right at the throat just below the lower jaw.
why am I sound like so proud of my p's ability of hurting each other while they leave a blue gourami unharmed? lol


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

jp80911 said:


> that's why I'm going to check it out to see what size are available and how much first.


OK, let us know what happens.

Good luck.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I ended up pick up 3 more caribes today about same size as the rest of mine and one red at the same size.
the shape and color of the reds look like wild ones (especially the one just imported) and the jaws are massive compare to the reds in the next tank....so I'm not sure if those are wild reds or captive bred ones. their eyes are all some what cloudy so I'm going to try to treat it first before I add it to the tank.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

jp80911 said:


> I ended up pick up 3 more caribes today about same size as the rest of mine and one red at the same size.
> the shape and color of the reds look like wild ones (especially the one just imported) and the jaws are massive compare to the reds in the next tank....so I'm not sure if those are wild reds or captive bred ones. their eyes are all some what cloudy so I'm going to try to treat it first before I add it to the tank.


Alrite, so post some picts as soon as you can and keep us updated about how is the shoal receiving them.

Do you follow any kind of procedure to introduce new fish to your tank or you just chuck them inside?

Remember that the sole action of chucking them inside would make them look as food to the eyes of the shoal.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Armand_caribe said:


> I ended up pick up 3 more caribes today about same size as the rest of mine and one red at the same size.
> the shape and color of the reds look like wild ones (especially the one just imported) and the jaws are massive compare to the reds in the next tank....so I'm not sure if those are wild reds or captive bred ones. their eyes are all some what cloudy so I'm going to try to treat it first before I add it to the tank.


Alrite, so post some picts as soon as you can and keep us updated about how is the shoal receiving them.

Do you follow any kind of procedure to introduce new fish to your tank or you just chuck them inside?

Remember that the sole action of chucking them inside would make them look as food to the eyes of the shoal.
[/quote]

I just chuck them all together, they are shoaling together now, it's been 12 hrs, so far so good







of course I make sure the old gangs aren't hungry.
I'm now keeping my fingers crossed and hope I don't have any dead one by tomorrow morning

here's the red


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh well what is playing on your side is that you're chucking several at the same time so I guess that improve their chances, if you were chucking just one or two of 'em, things might become a bit different...

Nice red. By the way he looks kida' wild though to tell true I am not very good finding differences among wild caught and tank bred ones.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

emailed G to find out so i'll know when he emails me back.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

looks like the little guy is going to make it.
before









now








and G got back to me that this guy is wild red, from Ecuador


----------

